# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Беларусь задумалась о моратории на вступление в ЕЭП с 1 июля

## Mr_Vinni

*В качестве одного из возможных вариантов сдерживания инфляции белорусские эксперты рассматривают вероятность моратория на реальное вступление Беларуси в Единое экономическое пространство с 1 июля 2011 года, пишет Interfax.by.*

Судя по содержанию всего материла, авторами идеи выступают непосредственно сами власти.

Пояснение базируется на заботе о белорусских потребителях: в случае окончательного снятия ограничений во взаимной торговле со странами-членами ТС продукция собственного производства, особенно социально-значимые товары с регулируемыми ценами, будет "вымываться" с белорусского внутреннего рынка "челноками" и приезжими из соседних государств из-за явного диспаритета цен. В этом случае в Беларуси возникнет проблема дефицита продуктов первой необходимости с вытекающими социальными последствиями.

Следует отметить, что основной вклад в «вымывание» товаров вносят непосредственно белорусские граждане по всему периметру синеокой, которые хоть как-то пытаются конвертировать «зайчики» в настоящие деньги.

На самом деле в настоящий момент белорусские власти приходят в ужас от другой реальности: снятие ограничений во взаимной торговле со странами-членами ТС окончательно откроет белорусский рынок для импорта, противостоять которому не смогут никакие ограничения и списки импортеров, плодящиеся в органах управления. Поток импорта, с которым товары с гордой надписью «Made in Belarus» не могут конкурировать по качеству и по цене (даже в условиях валютного кризиса), просто не оставит камня на камне от предпринятых властями страны усилий по сокращению ввоза товаров иностранного происхождения. Откроется второе дыхание у отрицательного сальдо внешней торговли, а девальвационная спираль превратиться в самое настоящее пике.

Политические и социальные последствия подобного развития ситуации несложно предугадать, а потому за оставшийся месяц белорусские власти приложат максимум усилий, чтобы избежать грозящей им участи. Вчерашние заявления А.Лукашенко - хорошее тому подтверждение...

----------

